# Battlefield 3 Open-Beta: Quickpoll & Fazit - Hat der offene Test eure Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst?



## TheKhoaNguyen (10. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3 Open-Beta: Quickpoll & Fazit - Hat der offene Test eure Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3 Open-Beta: Quickpoll & Fazit - Hat der offene Test eure Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst?


----------



## raven212 (10. Oktober 2011)

da steht nur was 99.9% der leute gewählt haben...der Rest ist wohl Verschlusssache^^


----------



## FreeCryer (10. Oktober 2011)

Für meine Vorbestellung war entscheidend das das Spiel noch läuft ohne das ich aufrüsten muss. Und das tut es, also...


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Tjoar würd ma sagen das Ergebnis is einduetig...wird sich auch bei steigenden Votern nich mehr viel ändern denke ich ma!


----------



## YJeeper (10. Oktober 2011)

Es fehlt die Option: "Nein, erst jetzt nach der Beta bin ich unsicher ob ich zuschlagen soll!"

Ich kann nirgendow in den Patchnotes für die Final einen Hinweis finden, ob die Tastatur und Maus wieder frei belegbar sind oder gleich verbuggt bleiben wie in der beta.....

Weis da wer mehr?


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wird das in der Final wieder möglich sein!


----------



## Skaty12 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich es mir kaufe und bin es nach der Beta immer noch. Gibts dafür nichts zum abstimmen?


----------



## Primekill (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Zugriff auf das In-Game-Menü, nur wenn man "am Leben" war, war ebenso nervtötend - zum Glück wird das bis zur Veröffentlichung der Vollversion geändert. 

- das ist mein Kaufargument.


----------



## Ronni312 (10. Oktober 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Ich war mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich es mir kaufe und bin es nach der Beta immer noch. Gibts dafür nichts zum abstimmen?


 

Finde ich auch .. ?


----------



## Kwengie (10. Oktober 2011)

ich kann leider nicht abstimmen, weil die Alpha mich schon überzeugt hatte.


----------



## Sansana (10. Oktober 2011)

Kann auch nicht abstimmen. Hängt ganz davon ab wie der Singleplayer wird. MP kann ich mir nicht leisten weil ich schon soviel in WoW rumhänge, ein zweites wäre mir zuviel Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## StarChild68 (10. Oktober 2011)

Bin eh schon infiziert! Die Alpha hatte auch mich genau wie Kwengie schon überzeugt!


----------



## X3niC (10. Oktober 2011)

Mich hat die Alpha überzeugt obwohl ich nicht mal selber gespielt habe:-/


----------



## dangee (10. Oktober 2011)

YJeeper schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Option: "Nein, erst jetzt nach der Beta bin ich unsicher ob ich zuschlagen soll!"
> 
> Ich kann nirgendow in den Patchnotes für die Final einen Hinweis finden, ob die Tastatur und Maus wieder frei belegbar sind oder gleich verbuggt bleiben wie in der beta.....
> 
> Weis da wer mehr?


 
wird definitv möglich sein! Hatte ein DICE-Mitarbeiter im Battlelog bestätigt.


zum thema kaufen: es gibt schlichtweg keine alternative für shooter liebhaber. gekauft!

 egal wie gerne gejammert wird, das Spiel bietet einfach mehr von allem als die gesamte Konkurrenz. Welches Spiel ist besser als Team-Taktik-Shooter? Älteres BF (BF2)? ok vllt im Teamplay, bei allem anderen nicht ansatzweise. CoD? Ganz anderes Gameplay, kann man nur schwerlich vergleichen. Und dann wirds auch schon sehr dünn mit der Konkurrenz 
Egal ob jetzt Bugs da sind, oder eineige Komfortfunktionen (vllt sogar selbst in der Retail) noch nicht funktionieren, ist das Spiel einfach ein 'must have' für jeden, der was mit shootern anfangen kann. 

Der einzige Grund es nicht zu kaufen wäre ein System dass es par tout nicht packt.


----------



## Oetzi83 (10. Oktober 2011)

Also mich hat die BETA noch nciht so überzeugt. Ich werds kaufen und hoffe das ich mit besseren Waffen bei entsprechendem Rang und Spieldauer ich nicht mehr 
1/14 Kills habe. -.-


----------



## IlllIIlllI (10. Oktober 2011)

ich hab die vorbestellung storniert  und zur  20€billigeren PEGI version gegriffen
außerdem bin ich es gewohnt verbuggte unbalancte  konsolenportierungen  zu spielen 
dank der raffgierigen game industry


----------



## Mantelhuhn (10. Oktober 2011)

11.03% sind noobs


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (10. Oktober 2011)

Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Also mich hat die BETA noch nciht so überzeugt. Ich werds kaufen und hoffe das ich mit besseren Waffen bei entsprechendem Rang und Spieldauer ich nicht mehr
> 1/14 Kills habe. -.-


 
Ich glaub du bisch einfach nur ziemlich schlecht -.- hatte kein problem mit den start Waffen.


----------



## DooMSaren (10. Oktober 2011)

ich freu mich schon sehr auf die Vollversion ^^
Operation Metro war zwar nicht so toll und ich glaube ich werd die map auch ne lange zeit nicht spielen weil ich sozusagen genug von ihr habe aber Caspian Border war wirklich eine sau geile map 
das squatsystem wurde übrigens auch schon verbessert und man kann mehr als 4 leute in einem squad haben  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nZxtAWOcIQ&feature=player_embedded
guckt bei 7:05


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (10. Oktober 2011)

Das einzige was ich bei der Beta gehasst habe war, das ich hinter ner Deckung war und trotzdem abgeknallt wurde (dicker großer fetter Stein). Hab heute mein Urlaubsschein ausgefüllt, 3 Wochen BF3 nonstop.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (10. Oktober 2011)

DooMSaren schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon sehr auf die Vollversion ^^
> Operation Metro war zwar nicht so toll und ich glaube ich werd die map auch ne lange zeit nicht spielen weil ich sozusagen genug von ihr habe aber Caspian Border war wirklich eine sau geile map
> das squatsystem wurde übrigens auch schon verbessert und man kann mehr als 4 leute in einem squad haben
> Battlefield 3: Operation Firestorm on Conquest Video Preview (Off Screen) - YouTube
> guckt bei 7:05


 
Nope, es sind weiter nur 4 (zusehen wenn er spielt unten links neben der minimap) Das was da extra ist, ist der Mobile Spwanpoint


----------



## Fireball8 (10. Oktober 2011)

Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Also mich hat die BETA noch nciht so überzeugt. Ich werds kaufen und hoffe das ich mit besseren Waffen bei entsprechendem Rang und Spieldauer ich nicht mehr
> 1/14 Kills habe. -.-



Da es bei BF ja auch so auf die K/D ankommt  In BF freue ich mich viel mehr, wenn ich zsm mit Freunden 'nen Squad bilde und dann schön mit taktik usw. irgendwelche Punkte einnehme oder M-Coms zerstöre...die K/D ist da finde ich ziemlich egal....

Btw:
Operation Metro fand ich nach ungefähr 10 Runden ziemlich langweilig, war mir zu CoD-Like, ich mag Rush sowieso nicht soooo gerne, ist alles zu schlauchig und so. Als ich dann Caspian Border gespielt habe wurde ein Traum für mich wahr, auch wenn ich in der Final-version wohl einige Effekte runterschrauben muss, damit kann ich aber leben!
 Ich muss dazu trotzdem sagen, dass mir auch CB zu klein war, mit dem Jet will ich nciht permanent im Kreis fliegen müssen, sondern auch mal nen bisschen geradeaus fliegen können, ne Karte in Highway Tampa-Ausmaßen wäre schon echt geil  Aber mal schauen, wie se Wake Island umsetzen, da freue ich mich auch schon riesig drauf!

See you on the Battlefield! 

MfG Fireball8


----------



## Lordex (10. Oktober 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Kann auch nicht abstimmen. Hängt ganz davon ab wie der Singleplayer wird. MP kann ich mir nicht leisten weil ich schon soviel in WoW rumhänge, ein zweites wäre mir zuviel Zeitverschwendung.


 Du spielst WOW und sagst das BF 3 Zeitverschwendung wäre? Selten so gelacht!


----------



## slaindevil (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich gebe WoW für BF3 auf... Von daher ^^


----------



## PostalDude83 (10. Oktober 2011)

wo ist der punkt: 'Habe schon lange vorbestellt und dabei bleibt es.'


----------



## DonnieB1982 (10. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie fehlt mir die Option ... "Nein. an meiner Entscheidung BF 3 NICHT zu kaufen, hat sich nix geändert"


----------



## golani79 (10. Oktober 2011)

Hab meine Vorbestellung storniert - werde bei RO2 bleiben als Taktikshooter im MP.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich versteh die ganze Aufregung nicht. Meiner Ansicht nach ist BF3 eine Art BF2 auf Steroiden. Alles was in BF2 gut war mit ein paar Sachen aus BF2BC (was ich zum Kotzen fand) und das ganze dann hübsch abgerundet mit neuer Grafikengine und neuen Animationen. Ein Erfolgsrezept par excellence.
Das die Suppe ein wenig durch Origin und Battlelog versalzen wird, daß ist doch halb so schlimm. Bei S2u hat sich auch erst jeder über Autolog beschwert, doch mittlerweile läuft das ganz vernünftig und stabil (Einzig die EA-Server zu S2u sind der letzte Ranz. Lagging, idiotische Kollisionsabfrage usw. Das wäre dann für mich schon ein Grund, BF3 in die Tonne zu treten, sollten die Server ähnliche Probleme machen). Über den Sinn und Unsinn solcher Dinge kann man sicher streiten, doch an der Grandiosität von BF3 wird das nichts ändern!


----------



## Brokensword (10. Oktober 2011)

Beta hat mich voll und ganz zum vorbestellen überzeugt.
Ist nicht so hardcore/hektisch wie Cod und zugänglicher wie BC2.

Jetzt frag ich mich nur, wo ichs mir vorbestellen soll.


----------



## creebo (10. Oktober 2011)

wird wohl gekauft, origin wird mit einem extra os oder ner sandbox außer kraft gesetzt.


----------



## Oetzi83 (10. Oktober 2011)

Schlecht?
Wenn man die ganze Zeit in die Fresse bekommt nur weil diese feigen Hunde sich in jedes Gebüsch legen und dumm rumcampen. 
Naja mit Können hat das nix zu tun. 
Ich habe schon sehr viel Zeit in BF2 und BC2 investiert (aus Spaß natürlich ) und ich denke, es wird bei mir wieder eine gewisse Umgewöhnung dauern bis ich ins Spiel gefunden habe. 
War damals von BF2 auf BC2 nicht anders. 
Das Movement ist doch jedes mal anders und die Trägheit ist bei BF3 sehr  deutlich zu spüren. Realismus eben.

Fazit: Camper sind Schweine


----------



## STuK4 (10. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Du spielst WOW und sagst das BF 3 Zeitverschwendung wäre? Selten so gelacht!


 
Omg kannst du nicht einen ganz simplen Post verstehen?
Er meint, dass er schon genug Zeit mit WoW verschwendet und ihm ein weiteres MP-Spiel zu viel werden würde.


----------



## Zockmock (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe extra die Beta nicht getestet, da ich mir erst vom fertigen Spiel eine Meinung bilden möchte. Habe bisher alle PC Teile gespielt und auch hier kann ich nur sagen:
"WAKE Island 2011 24/7 Server, ich komme  "


----------



## tom2cat2 (10. Oktober 2011)

haha!!!
Solange das CHEATERPROBLEME NICHT 100% gelöst wird,solange Wird das Spiel Nicht gekauft!!!Ende!!!


----------



## AtomNOOB (10. Oktober 2011)

Für mich war die Beta ein Test für meine Hardware. Die Erwartungen hat die Beta erfüllt und in Punkto Caspian Border übertroffen. 
Zum Ende hat mir jedoch der PunkBuster Bug ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum es damit immer wieder Probleme gibt. Trotz diverser Tipps in diversen Foren, keine Chance. Disconnected from Server..Danke PunkBuster.. Thema verfehlt!..die Vorbestellung bleibt - auch wenn Sie dadurch etwas ins wanken gekommen ist.


----------



## Maiernator (10. Oktober 2011)

Die Beta war gut, trotzdem werd ichs mir nicht kaufen.
Auf meinen alten Rechnknecht sieht das Spiel eher bescheiden aus und da ich finde das ein Kauf auf Konsole ne Verschwendung wäre, hol ich mir wohl doch mw3 für meine ps3. Bf3 is einfach nen Pc Spiel genauso wie alle anderen Teile davor und Mw3 zumindest auf Konsole nicht überlegen.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (10. Oktober 2011)

tom2cat2 schrieb:


> haha!!!
> Solange das CHEATERPROBLEME NICHT 100% gelöst wird,solange Wird das Spiel Nicht gekauft!!!Ende!!!


 
Die GGC ( GGC-Stream / More than a simple ban ) stream wieder Server. Einfach einen suchen (die Sever werben dann oft damit), zu den Favoriten und Cheater Problem gelöst.

PS: Wenn mein Server online geht, wird der auch von der GGC gestreamt. Werde dann zu relese nen Post ins Forum machen.


----------



## Sansana (10. Oktober 2011)

STuK4 schrieb:


> Omg kannst du nicht einen ganz simplen Post verstehen?
> Er meint, dass er schon genug Zeit mit WoW verschwendet und ihm ein weiteres MP-Spiel zu viel werden würde.


 
Jup so ist das gemeint. Und in meinen Augen sind alle Spiele Zeitverschwendung. Aber da ich keine Drogen nehme oder übermäßig viel Geld zur verfügung habe um durch die Welt zu Jetten brauche ich halt irgendein anderen kostengünstigen Schwachsinn um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben. Und weil ich in WoW schon soviel Leute kennengelernt habe mit den ganzen Jahren halte ich das Spiel für die beste Option darin die Zeit zu verschwenden, dann komm ich mir nicht so alleine vor dabei. Aber ein zweites Mp wäre zuviel, so ganz ohne Realität gehts ja leider nicht. Ok, jetzt werden hier bestimmt einige Progamer sagen das geht doch, aber sagen wir so, ich will es nicht


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Die GGC ( GGC-Stream / More than a simple ban ) stream wieder Server. Einfach einen suchen (die Sever werben dann oft damit), zu den Favoriten und Cheater Problem gelöst.
> 
> PS: Wenn mein Server online geht, wird der auch von der GGC gestreamt. Werde dann zu relese nen Post ins Forum machen.


 
Ich werde dein neuer Dauergast werden.
Ah ja, eins noch: Cheater finden trozdem immer einen Weg, und das Problem ist sicher nicht DICE.


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

AtomNOOB schrieb:


> Für mich war die Beta ein Test für meine Hardware. Die Erwartungen hat die Beta erfüllt und in Punkto Caspian Border übertroffen.
> Zum Ende hat mir jedoch der PunkBuster Bug ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum es damit immer wieder Probleme gibt. Trotz diverser Tipps in diversen Foren, keine Chance. Disconnected from Server..Danke PunkBuster.. Thema verfehlt!..die Vorbestellung bleibt - auch wenn Sie dadurch etwas ins wanken gekommen ist.


 
Solltest du im Final Release irgendwann PB Probleme haben, einfach PM an mich, hatte mehr Probleme mit PB als ich zählen kann, konnte bis jetzt aber jedes Problem lösen, vorher einfach mal ne manuelle Installation ausprobieren.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Ich werde dein neuer Dauergast werden.
> Ah ja, eins noch: Cheater finden trozdem immer einen Weg, und das Problem ist sicher nicht DICE.



Schon mal einer XD.

Dann mach ich noch nen bisl Werbung, dann werdens villeicht zwei 

- 32 Slots
- Ranked
- Rush 4:3 Conquest (so ca. | kommt auf die Maps an, welche in welchem Modus gut ist)
- GGC gestreamt
- Ich versuch Sniper auf 4 pro Seite zu limitiern. (Ich weiß noch nicht was als Admin machbar ist)
- Übermäsiges RPG vs. Infaterie, Spwanrapen, Campen wird bestraft (auch hier weiß ich noch nicht ganau wie (s.o.))


----------



## Mentor501 (10. Oktober 2011)

> 32 Slots


klingt gut, bin zwar "64-Slot-Server" Fan, aber spiele dass nicht nur ausschließlich.



> Rush 4:3 Conquest


Für die Slot Größe zwar ideal gewählt, aber was machst du wenn uns DICE noch überraschend einen anderen guten Modus spendiert?   (Ich weine immer noch dem Titan Modus hinterher, schade, dass sowas nur in Sci-Fi Szenarios zu machen ist).



> Sniper auf 4 pro Seite zu limitiern


Wenn du rausgefunden hast wie das geht (sollte nicht zu schwer sein ) fände ich Drei, oder gar Zwei sinniger, da das Verteidiger-Team bereits mit 2 gut platzierten Snipern die nicht nur auf K/D aus sind auf Metro alle Winkel die von der Front nicht gesichert werden können abdecken konnten, und ein dritter war dann halt noch als Reserve gut, alles da drüber wurde für die Angreifer bereits nervig und unfair.



> Ich oder einer ausm Clan sollte abends immer on sein


Versprich sowas nie! Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass das nicht immer funktioniert, egal wie groß der Clan ist, zumal eine "Anwesenheit" noch nicht viel bringt .
Nimm den Server ruhig mal vom Netz (soweit möglich, ich weiss z.B. nicht wie das mit gemieteten Servern aussieht) wenn er einen Abend nicht "betreut" werden kann, oder lass ihn auch dann laufen und zieh die Aussage besser zurück, ich sage dir, das solche Pläne so wahrscheinlich sie auch sind, oftmals in die Hose gehen. (Erinnerung ausblenden ).

Also, man sieht sich dann auf deinem Server, bye.


----------



## AtomNOOB (11. Oktober 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Solltest du im Final Release irgendwann PB Probleme haben, einfach PM an mich, hatte mehr Probleme mit PB als ich zählen kann, konnte bis jetzt aber jedes Problem lösen, vorher einfach mal ne manuelle Installation ausprobieren.


 
Danke, werde darauf zurückkommen


----------



## ekreienbrink (11. Oktober 2011)

also vorerst... der sound ist bombastisch... aber der rest ... klar es macht spaß, keine frage, aber ich persönlich fand die karten bei bad company 2 besser. im conquest war mir die karte zu unübersichtlich (und es gab auch keinen traser um die flugzeuge und andere fahrzeuge zu markieren (ja das ärgert mich -.-) ich habe mich auf der einfach nicht zurecht gefunden.
die metromap fand ich dagegen eher ansprechend. mir hat es sehr gefallen zuerst im park, dann im tunnel und am ende in häusern um die sieg zu kämpfen, aber auch hier werde ich das gefühl nicht los, das die bfbc2 karten übersichtlicher waren und auch besser gestaltet (ich hoffe es gibt einen dlc oder patch wo alle karten nach geliefert werden =( ) 

meine euphorie die ich damals hatte ist mittlerweile komplett verschwunden
der größte punkt der mich stört (und ja das ist ein punkt wo ich am überlegen bin mir das spiel überhaupt zu kaufen) ist das man auf 64er servern keine rush maps hat (zu mindest noch nicht) klar wäre es dann zu voll... ich verstehe es auch, aber wir haben schon damals einen server betrieben und ich habe die abwechslung zwischen rush und conquest genossen... mir ist der eine spielmodus zu wenig.

über bugs und hacker will ich mich nicht auslassen da es eine BETA war und auch keincheatschutz aktiviert war. (zudem ist mir nicht wirklich sehr viel störendes aufgefallen)

eine frage stelle ich mir jedoch noch... wurde nicht gesagt das es einen aktiven tag und nachtwechsel auf den maps geben soll? ich dachte ich hätte davon mal gehört.

trotzdem wird das spiel sicherlich ein erfolg und mit der zeit (wenn es 64er rush maps gibt -.- + die bfbc2 maps + einen markierer xD) werden sich auch meine letzten zweifel verflogen sein...

man schiesst sich

mfg


----------



## xkoy (11. Oktober 2011)

Das Game is der Burner...


----------



## Drogeriet87 (11. Oktober 2011)

ekreienbrink schrieb:


> also vorerst... der sound ist bombastisch... aber der rest ... klar es macht spaß, keine frage, aber ich persönlich fand die karten bei bad company 2 besser. im conquest war mir die karte zu unübersichtlich (und es gab auch keinen traser um die flugzeuge und andere fahrzeuge zu markieren (ja das ärgert mich -.-) ich habe mich auf der einfach nicht zurecht gefunden.
> die metromap fand ich dagegen eher ansprechend. mir hat es sehr gefallen zuerst im park, dann im tunnel und am ende in häusern um die sieg zu kämpfen, aber auch hier werde ich das gefühl nicht los, das die bfbc2 karten übersichtlicher waren und auch besser gestaltet (ich hoffe es gibt einen dlc oder patch wo alle karten nach geliefert werden =( )
> 
> meine euphorie die ich damals hatte ist mittlerweile komplett verschwunden
> ...



Es wird 14 Karten geben ... und das war eine Beta ... bleib mal aufen Teppich


----------



## Peter23 (11. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich der einzige, beidem sich das Game nicht richtig deinstalleiren lies?
Es erscheint bei mir immer noch in Origin, ist aber deinstalliert.


----------



## Mentor501 (11. Oktober 2011)

ekreienbrink schrieb:


> also vorerst... der sound ist bombastisch... aber der rest ... klar es macht spaß, keine frage, aber ich persönlich fand die karten bei bad company 2 besser. im conquest war mir die karte zu unübersichtlich (und es gab auch keinen traser um die flugzeuge und andere fahrzeuge zu markieren (ja das ärgert mich -.-) ich habe mich auf der einfach nicht zurecht gefunden.
> die metromap fand ich dagegen eher ansprechend. mir hat es sehr gefallen zuerst im park, dann im tunnel und am ende in häusern um die sieg zu kämpfen, aber auch hier werde ich das gefühl nicht los, das die bfbc2 karten übersichtlicher waren und auch besser gestaltet (ich hoffe es gibt einen dlc oder patch wo alle karten nach geliefert werden =( )
> 
> meine euphorie die ich damals hatte ist mittlerweile komplett verschwunden
> ...



Nein, es wird keinen aktiven Tag und Nacht wechsel geben, selbst eine vorbestimmte Tageszeit wird wohl erst nach ner Zeit per Patch geliefert, es ging dabei rein um die Fähigkeiten der Engine.
Deine  64 Spieler Rush Server wirst du sicherlich bekommen, schließlich bestimmt in letzter Instanz nicht DICE die Spielerzahl sondern immer der Serveranbieter, auch wenn DICE vielleicht was dagegen hat, gab ja schon in der Beta 124 Spieler Server.

Was das Design der Maps angeht kann ich jedoch deine Meinung überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, ich fand da nichts "unübersichtlich" und besonders Metro merkte man an, dass es sehr sorgfältig auf den Rushmodus abgestimmt war!
IMO war das Leveldesign der Beta weit über dem von BC2.
Was mich allerdings stört ist die Tatsache, dass es wohl nur sehr wenige (wenn überhaupt) wirklich GROßE Bodenareale im Conquest gibt, die zwei bisher bekannten Conquest Maps lassen jedenfalls nicht allzuviel Hoffnung aufkommen, deshalb hoffe ich inständig, dass zumindest Wake Island und Gulf of Oman "Baugleich" mit ihrem BF2 Pendant sind was die Ausmaße angeht und vor allem den Flugzeugträger vor der Küste.
Man merkt gerade bei Caspian Border im Jet dass die Maps viel zu komprimiert sind.
Ich finde dabei übrigens nicht unbedingt dass die Flaggenpunkte zu weit auseinander liegen, nein, denn man merkt dass sonst kaum  größere Kämpfe auf der Map stattfinden würden, und die Laufwege zwischen den Stützpunkten fühlen sich groß genug an, deutlich größer zumindest als in BC2 (Heavy Metal vielleicht ausgenommen) ich bin hingegen der Meinung, dass die beiden Basen viel zu dicht beeinander sind!
So hat kein Jetpilot wirklich die Chance seinen Jet zu landen, und es fühlt sich einfach "falsch" an so schnell von der Base zum Schlachtfeld zu gelangen.
Am liebsten würde ich die Basen noch ca. nen dreiviertel Kilometer weiter vom Schlachtfeld entfernt sehen.
Ich glaube zudem dass hier ausnahmsweise tatsächlich der Vorwurf gilt die Konsolen seien Schuld, denn mann merkt schon deutlich, dass das nicht einfach eine Designentscheidung war, für die Flaggenpunkte gilt das nicht unbedingt, da wie schon gesagt so deutlich glaubwürdigere Kämpfe zustande kommen, bzw. wenigsten ein wenig Action aufkommt (die Maps wären dem gemeinen Spieler sonst viel zu Trocken und alle CoD Spieler die BF bisher nicht kannten würden lediglich auf die Rush Maps einrennen) Ich fands damals schon in BF2 schade, dass trotz 64 und 100-Slot Maps bspw. auf Gulf of Oman manche Flaggenpunkte einfach unbesetzt waren.

Ich zweifle dennoch nicht daran, dass BF3 ein tolles Spiel und auch ein würdiger BF2 Nachfolger ist, die Kritik muss DICE sich trozdem gefallen lassen, und sollte man auch die Back to Karkand Maps dermaßen kastriert haben werde ich ein wenig ungehalten.
Selbst wenn das zutreffen sollte, wird das Spiel aber immer noch ein BF sein, man merkt ihm die Gene zu deutlich an um das wirklich zu verneinen, und der beste bisher erhältliche MP-Shooter wird es wohl auch werden.

Immerhin können die sich dann ein Ziel für die DLCs setzen oder das nächste BF, da ja leider schon bestätigt ist, dass jeglicher DLC auch auf Konsole und auf der PS3 sogar eine Woche früher erscheinen wird...
Dennoch die Hoffnung bleibt, genau wie die potentielle Entrüstung meinerseits.



Peter23 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, beidem sich das Game nicht richtig deinstalleiren lies?
> Es erscheint bei mir immer noch in Origin, ist aber deinstalliert.


 
Ich habs zwar garnicht erst deinstalliert, aber ich denke man bekommt den Eintrag bei Origin nicht weg, ist dir das denn wichtig?
Ich denke es ist sogar Absicht, dass der Eintrag verbleibt, da Origin ja auf jedem Rechner mit deinem Konto anwählbar wäre und du (selbst wenn du es auf dem Hauptrechner deinstallierst) es ja trozdem vielleicht auf einem anderen Installieren möchtest o.ä.  .
Ist für ne Zeit-Beta zwar sinnlos aber wen kümmerts?
Bei Steam verschwinden die gekauften Spiele ja auch nicht wenn du sie deinstallierst, wär ja auch schlimm.


----------



## Oetzi83 (11. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand ob Karkand auch in der "normalen" Version enthalten sein wird, die es im Laden zu kaufen gibt? 
Oder ist diese Vorbesteller-exklusiv?
Infantry only wirds auch wieder geben oder?

Gruß Andi


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (11. Oktober 2011)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Für die Slot Größe zwar ideal gewählt, aber was machst du wenn uns DICE noch überraschend einen anderen guten Modus spendiert?   (Ich weine immer noch dem Titan Modus hinterher, schade, dass sowas nur in Sci-Fi Szenarios zu machen ist).


Gibt ja nur noch TDM, Squad Rush und Squad TDM. Keiner ist auf 32 sSpieler ausgelgt. Sollte was per DLC kommen, kann man es ja immer noch ändern.


> Wenn du rausgefunden hast wie das geht (sollte nicht zu schwer sein ) fände ich Drei, oder gar Zwei sinniger, da das Verteidiger-Team bereits mit 2 gut platzierten Snipern die nicht nur auf K/D aus sind auf Metro alle Winkel die von der Front nicht gesichert werden können abdecken konnten, und ein dritter war dann halt noch als Reserve gut, alles da drüber wurde für die Angreifer bereits nervig und unfair.


Wird sich zeigen, was am besten ist.


> Versprich sowas nie! Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass das nicht immer funktioniert, egal wie groß der Clan ist, zumal eine "Anwesenheit" noch nicht viel bringt .
> Nimm den Server ruhig mal vom Netz (soweit möglich, ich weiss z.B. nicht wie das mit gemieteten Servern aussieht) wenn er einen Abend nicht "betreut" werden kann, oder lass ihn auch dann laufen und zieh die Aussage besser zurück, ich sage dir, das solche Pläne so wahrscheinlich sie auch sind, oftmals in die Hose gehen. (Erinnerung ausblenden ).


Schon zurückgezocken, stimmt wenn man so drüber nachdenkt, ist es eher unwarscheinlich.


> Also, man sieht sich dann auf deinem Server, bye.


Bis denne XD



Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Karkand auch in der "normalen"  Version enthalten sein wird, die es im Laden zu kaufen gibt?
> Oder ist diese Vorbesteller-exklusiv?
> Infantry only wirds auch wieder geben oder?
> 
> Gruß Andi


 
Ist in der Limited Edition enthalten, ob es die auch im Laden gibt, ka.

Inf only gibts wieder, zumindet war im Serverbrowser ne Option dafür.


----------



## thor2101 (11. Oktober 2011)

ich hab mir überhaupt kein Stress gemacht. Hab die beta nur 2 oder 3mal angezockt. Und als ich sofort weggesnipert wurde, hab ich schnell die Lust verloren. Aber vorbestellt bleibt es trotzdem. Für mich war nur wichtig, wie es performancemäßig läuft, aber da mach ich mir keine Sorgen mehr, da dort noch genug Luft nach oben ist. Ich denke BF3 wird großartig und einfach ein Shooter, den es kein zweites Mal gibt. Ich werd gemütlich den Singleplayer durchzocken und dann in den MP weiter machen. BC2 hat mir auch gut gefallen. Macht heute noch Laune.


----------



## FernadeZ (11. Oktober 2011)

thor2101 schrieb:


> ich hab mir überhaupt kein Stress gemacht. Hab die beta nur 2 oder 3mal angezockt. Und als ich sofort weggesnipert wurde, hab ich schnell die Lust verloren. Aber vorbestellt bleibt es trotzdem. Für mich war nur wichtig, wie es performancemäßig läuft, aber da mach ich mir keine Sorgen mehr, da dort noch genug Luft nach oben ist. Ich denke BF3 wird großartig und einfach ein Shooter, den es kein zweites Mal gibt. Ich werd gemütlich den Singleplayer durchzocken und dann in den MP weiter machen. BC2 hat mir auch gut gefallen. Macht heute noch Laune.


 

ganz deiner meinung  daumen hoch

es wird ein großartiges spiel   der MP hat trotz macken sehr viel spaß gemacht ....naja war ja eine BETA


----------



## TrenorSedey (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte leider Probleme in BF3...ich wurde zu oft vom Login Server "disconnected" und landete wieder am Desktop.


----------



## Deewee (11. Oktober 2011)

Nein, ich habe meine Vorbestellung storniert.

Hab mich eigentlich drauf gefreut, aber gut das ich mir das Spiel in der Beta anschauen konnte... das Spiel ist absolut nicht mein Ding. Origin ist kacke, diese Browserplattform ist kacke... und die Game Physics sind auch kacke (Headshot und nicht tot?).

Da bleib ich lieber bei MW3


----------



## Extreme (11. Oktober 2011)

Leider vergesst Ihr so häufig relevante Antwortmöglichkeiten. z.B. dass man "vorher sehr überzeugt war, aber der Stand der Beta eine gewisse Verunsicherung gebracht hat".. auch ist die Frage mit "hat die beta die Kaufentscheidung positiv beeinflusst" SEHR biased..


----------



## JoeBold (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin weiterhin unentschlossen, dies aber hauptsächlich wegen Origin, da ich noch nicht ganz weis wie ich damit umgehen soll. Auch Battlelog gefällt mir nicht, vorallem weil es das Spiel in meinen Augen eher zu einem Browserspiel degradiert und ich nicht verstehe, warum man dies nicht in das grandiose GUI des Spiels integriert hat.

Rein von der Inszenierung her ist das Spiel ein wahrer Orgasmus für die Sinne, vorallem der Sound ist einfach unglaublich genial und mit der richtigen Anlage dahinter ein wahrer Ohrenschmaus. Die ein oder anderen Unstimmigkeiten konnte ich in der Beta ausmachen, aber die Version des Spiels war ja auch schon etwas älter und daher weis man nicht welche Korrekturen bereits vorgenommen wurden für die finale Version.

Aber schlussendlich hindert mich gerade wirklich nur Origin daran mich entgültig zu entscheiden. Wärend der Beta hatte ich auch die Gelegenheit genutzt und getestet in wie weit an Origin einschränken kann, aber sobald du auch nur ein wenig den Schraubstock ansetzt streikt direkt alles. Das Aufsetzen eines Win7 in einer VM hatte enorme Performanceeinbußen zur Folge.
Einzige Lösung wäre jetzt fr mich momentan, das Dazukaufen einer weiteren Festplatte um dort ein Win7 auf zu setzen das wirklich nur die nötigsten Dienste laufen hat sowie nur die Programme, welche für den Betrieb der Spiele nötig sind, installiert hat. Hier ist aber das Problem, wie verstecke ich dann alle anderen Platten (Arbeitsplatten mit all meinen Programmen und persönlichen Daten; Ursprüngliche Win7 installation). Kennt sich damit jemand aus?


----------



## alu355 (11. Oktober 2011)

Es fehlt eine Abstimmungsmöglichkeit:
"Mäh. Durchwachsen - aber ich hol es mir trotzdem."
Für mich persönlich war es ein extremes Bugfield 3 (und ja ich weiß das es "nur" eine Beta gewesen ist).
Als Spieler der ersten Stunde (welch hochtrabenden Worte ), weiß ich aber auch wie verbuggt die Spiele zu Release waren.
Deswegen hab ich jetzt schon leichte Zahnschmerzen wenn ich an meine Vorbestellung denke.


----------



## Faenwulf (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde auch ein wenig daß die Beta etwas vom Kultstatus des wahren Battlefield bei mir zerstört hat. Die Grafiken sehen ja gut aus aber auch etwas plastisch teilweise (z.B. siehe Boden in der U-Bahn der einfach nur glänzt wie wenn er nass wäre).

Gekauft hab ich das Game sowieso schon. Für einen BF Veteranen der Stufe 8 gibt es keine andere Entscheidung.

Was ich hier auch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen kann ist das jammern wegen Origin und Battlelog. Also Origin juckt mich persönlich null. Also im Ernst man klickt einmal auf das BF logo und Battlelog startet. Dannach hab ich Origin im Hintergrund.

Das Battlelog finde ich persönlich der Hammer. Man hat instant seine Statistik nach dem Zocken und nicht wie bei BF2142 z.B. erst 1-2 Wochen später.

Und daß man vom Browser in das Game joined is doch nicht so wild. Ich finds sogar recht praktisch. Der Browser funktioniert sehr gut, besser als BC2 finde ich sogar. Und genauer vorallem.

Könnte hier jetzt noch zig Dinge auflisten die super sind und natürlich auch Dinge die schlecht sind. Aber man sollte sich eines überlegen. Welche, wirklich *Welche* Firma, schafft es schon solch ein Spiel auf die Beine zu stellen?

Klar braucht es noch ein paar Patches bis es einigermaßen rund läuft aber das bin ich seit dem ersten BF gewöhnt.

Just my 2 cent...


----------



## Mantelhuhn (11. Oktober 2011)

wie wäre es, wenn man auf das vollspiel wartet, bevor man sagt, das game sei gestorben? tut uns doch den gefallen -.-


----------



## JanEric1 (11. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Caspian Border hat nicht all meine Zweifel Zerstreut aber kaufen musss ich es !!ABer die aussage das es wie BF2142 wird kommt dem spiel sehr nahe
> DIe squad sache is mir zu wenig-da hab ich mehr viel mehr erwartet als das??obwohls da ja nix gibt??AUf jeden fall mehr als vier hanseln inner squad-is sonst zu ARCADE und das kann ruhig bei COD bleiben-BITTE!!
> So quassi alibi-ja es gibt sie??
> Keine Komunikation möglich ohne Headset-das nervt Tierisch!
> ICH BRAUCH AMMO!!!!


 
durch dein kommentar sehe ich iwie überhaupt nicht durch tut mi leid


----------



## Faenwulf (11. Oktober 2011)

Kommt eigentlich die Com-Rose wieder?


----------



## JanEric1 (11. Oktober 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich die Com-Rose wieder?


 
ist soweit ich weis wieder dabei


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (11. Oktober 2011)

Faenwulf schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich die Com-Rose wieder?


 

Ja kommt


----------



## Mathragor (11. Oktober 2011)

Com-Rose, Squad System, Bug Fixes, Performance Verbesserung kommt alles, nur keine Panik


----------



## IlllIIlllI (11. Oktober 2011)

performance verbesserung kommt aber widerum auch nur für die AMD kunden die teilweise framedrops auf 5fps haben


----------



## Alexey1978 (12. Oktober 2011)

Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Also mich hat die BETA noch nciht so überzeugt. Ich werds kaufen und hoffe das ich mit besseren Waffen bei entsprechendem Rang und Spieldauer ich nicht mehr
> 1/14 Kills habe. -.-



Wie Du selber schon ein paar Posts weiter geschrieben hast, bedarf es bei einem neuen Titel einfach einer gewissen Eingewöhnungszeit. Meiner ersten Runden sahen ähnlich katastrophal aus was die K/D betrifft. Man guckt sich ja auch noch viel um, bestaunt Grafik/Sound und Animationen. Dann das Waffenverhalten, da tastet man sich auch erst ran. Aber Geduld zahlt sich meistens aus. Je länger und regelmäßiger man zockt desto besser wird man normalerweise.

K/D ist aber wie schon erwähnt nicht alles. Teamplay und seine "Ziele" zu erreichen zählt für mich mehr.

Naja und es gibt dann solche Spieler wie den folgenden Kollegen:



Staplerfahrer7388 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich bei der Beta gehasst habe war, das ich hinter ner Deckung war und trotzdem abgeknallt wurde (dicker großer fetter Stein). Hab heute mein Urlaubsschein ausgefüllt, 3 Wochen BF3 nonstop.



3 Wochen Urlaub für's zocken von nur EINEM Spiel? Du gehörst damit für mich eindeutig in die Kategorie Freak (im positiven Sinne). Das ist die gleiche Kategorie wo für mich die Leute reinpassen, die in der Beta schon nach wenigen Tagen einen Rang von gefühlten 999 haben.  Die opfern 99% der Zeit die sie sich wach halten können für das Spiel. Das die dann darin erschreckend gut sein können, ist ja logisch. Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister. 

Blöd ist nur, dass man als Berufstätiger für sowas echt Urlaub nehmen müsste. Schüler / Studenten und Arbeitslose dagegen haben natürlich viel mehr Zeit für's zocken. Dementsprechend ist die Quote der "guten" Spieler bei der Fraktion auch größer. Manchmal wär ich gern wieder Schüler. Obwohl null Kohle und wieder in der Schlule sitzen? Äh nee doch nicht. 

Naja und eben die Spieler die so viel Zeit in ein Spiel investieren sind dann schnell die, die von Spielern wie Tom2Cat2 als Cheater bezeichnet werden weil sie ungewöhnlich hohe K/D's haben oder einen einfach "schneller" umpinnen als andere.



tom2cat2 schrieb:


> haha!!!
> Solange das CHEATERPROBLEME NICHT 100% gelöst wird,solange Wird das Spiel Nicht gekauft!!!Ende!!!



Es wird nie 100% Cheatfreie Multiplayer Titel geben. Dazu gibt's einfach zu viele "Lücken" die entsprechende Cheats und Game-Hack-Programme nutzen können. Aber ist schon ok...kauf BF3 nicht, dann haben wir einen weltfremden Spieler weniger auf den Servern.


----------



## xxAoPxx (12. Oktober 2011)

Mir fehlt die Option "Ich werde trotz durchweg negativer Beta-Erfahrung an meiner Vorbestellung festhalten". In der jetzigen Form kann ich mich mit keiner der Aussagen identifizieren. 
Meine Beta war geprägt von massivsten technischen und Performance-Problemen und mich hat durchweg ein BC2-deja-vu begleitet, was das Spielgefühl angeht, aber ich hoffe darauf, dass das Ganze mit Freunden doch noch unterhaltsam wird.


----------



## FragZShoX (12. Oktober 2011)

"Hat der offene Test eure Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst? "

Ja. Jetzt weiss ich, dass ich es nicht kaufen werde.


----------



## Kulin (12. Oktober 2011)

Mir fehlt die Option: "Die Beta hat ernsthafte Zweifel in dir geweckt, ob du überhaupt zugreifen sollst". Leider passt "Nein, ich bin mir weiterhin unsicher, ob ich zugreifen soll." da nicht wirklich, da die Beta diese Zweifel überhaupt erst hat aufkommen lassen!


----------



## RafaelloRM (12. Oktober 2011)

Da ich ein BF2 Fan bin habe ich mich ganz besonders auf BF3 gefreut, vor allem weil DICE und einen ganz besonders guten Nachfolger versprochen hat. Nachdem ich allerdings BF3 BETA gespielt habe, ist meine Hocherwartung auf gleich Null gesunken. BF3 ist eher ein Nachfolger von Bad Company 2 !!°° Mit BF2 hat der Teil wenig zu tun. Da ich bereits im März meine Vorbestellung bezahlt habe, bleibe ich dabei. BF2 Fans werden auf jeden Fall das hervorragende Spielprinzip und die sagenhaften Maps (weit voneinander entfernte Flaggen) von BF2, in BF3 nicht finden!!! Davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## Orthus (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich raffs nicht...wünscht ihr euch echt eine 1:1 Kopie von Battlefield 2 mit besserer Technik?
Viele Elemente aus BC2 sind schlicht und ergreifend gut...gepaart mit weitläufigen Maps, Jets, realistischerem Waffenverhalten, etc. Fertig ist ein grandioser Shooter, der zurecht den Namen Battlefield 3 trägt.


----------



## VirtuallYBanisheD (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag nur : "Dieses Jahr wird kein COD gekauft" ....


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (12. Oktober 2011)

@Alexey1978

Also ich hatte dieses jahr nur 3 Tage Urlaub!!!!!!!!!!!! Ging bis jetzt nicht eher.
In der Beta hatte ich Rang 22!!!!!!!!! Auf keinen Fall bin ich ein Freak (und wenn doch, dann nehm ich dir das auch nicht übel) 
Achso und Fahrschule mach auch noch nebenbei!


----------



## Peter23 (13. Oktober 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, beidem sich das Game nicht richtig deinstalleiren lies?
> Es erscheint bei mir immer noch in Origin, ist aber deinstalliert.


 

Hat es mitlerweile jemand geschaft die BF3 Beta aus Origin zu entfernen?


----------



## Crizpy (13. Oktober 2011)

Also bitte PCGames....die Antwort ist klipp und klar sicher, so ne Umfrage war nicht nötig.


----------



## Crizpy (13. Oktober 2011)

VirtuallYBanisheD schrieb:


> Ich sag nur : "Dieses Jahr wird kein COD gekauft" ....



Naja also ich hab beides bestellt, zwar ist Battlefield besser als CoD aber CoD hat Sachen die Battlefield nie schlagen wird
z.b:
GunGame,Eine im Lauf also diese Wettspiele
Dann noch Suchen und Zerstören naja und and manchen Tagen macht Battlefield mehr spaß und an Manchen Tagen wenn man voll abgefackt ist hat man gar kein Bock auf Battlefield dann Spielt man als Abwechslung mal CoD.
Naja aber die Story von CoD ist im gegensatz zu der von Battlefield wirklich viel besser.(Ich habe gar nix zur Grafik gesagt weil mir das ehrlich gesagt ist total scheiß egal ist weil ich Battlefield eh nicht auf High zocken kann und noch ein paar mehr von euch.....deshalb  find ich diesen Streit total sinnlos,
die Konsolen können wir gleich wegschmeißen da bringt ne grafikkarte vor 3 jahren noch bessere quali, und leute die dauernd rumlabern das battlefield 3 viel geilere grafik hat und zuahuse an ihrem PC nicht mal einen Gamingrechner besitzen und sich mit ner jämmelrichen intel core quadro umgeben und gar nicht mal eine neue Nvidia(ab 400er) oder AMD(ab 5000er) karte besitzen....die sollen sich bei diesem thema genau wie ich raushalten.!


----------



## Alexey1978 (13. Oktober 2011)

Staplerfahrer7388 schrieb:


> @Alexey1978
> 
> Also ich hatte dieses jahr nur 3 Tage Urlaub!!!!!!!!!!!! Ging bis jetzt nicht eher.
> In der Beta hatte ich Rang 22!!!!!!!!! Auf keinen Fall bin ich ein Freak (und wenn doch, dann nehm ich dir das auch nicht übel)
> Achso und Fahrschule mach auch noch nebenbei!


 
Hehe ok...wenn Du erst 3 Tage hattest, weil Du sie vorher einfach nicht nehmen konntest, ist das etwas anders. Obwohl Du immer noch ganz schon nerdig bist, wenn Du tatsächlich vorhast primär BF3 zu zocken in den 3 Wochen.  Ich bin zuerst davon ausgegangen, dass Du Dir nur für das Spiel den Urlaub aufgespart hast. 

Achja mein Beta Rang war so um die 21 rum...von daher viel Spaß in den 3 Wochen. Denk aber ab und an mal an Nicht-zockende-Kumpels / Familie und oder Freundin/Frau (falls vorhanden). Der Rest der Welt versteht die hardcore Zocker Fraktion nämlich oftmals nicht.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (13. Oktober 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> ... PC nicht mal einen Gamingrechner besitzen und sich mit ner jämmelrichen intel core quadro umgeben und gar nicht mal eine neue Nvidia(ab 400er) oder AMD(ab 5000er) karte besitzen....die sollen sich bei diesem thema genau wie ich raushalten.!


 Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zwar zu, aber vielleicht solltest dich in deiner Wortwahl vllt. etwas zurückhalten.

Ich weiss es nicht wie es bei dir aussieht, aber ich finde neue Hardware verdammt teuer. Ich hab nicht mal eben jedes Jahr um die 500 Euro über um mir aktuellste Hardware zu kaufen. Und jetzt Frage ich mich ernst haft: was ist bei dir nen Gaming Rechner? einer auf dem absolut neuesten Stand? lol  Das geht wohl nur bei Kids mit spendablen Eltern -.- 
Ich kann bisher jedes (!!!) neue Spiel mit meinem 2,5 Jahre alten PC auf hohen Details spielen (ja, auch die BF3 Beta). Was an meinem C2Q und meiner etwas angestaubten GraKa jämmerlich sein soll, weiss ich beim besten willen nicht O.o


----------



## RafaelloRM (13. Oktober 2011)

Orthus schrieb:


> Ich raffs nicht...wünscht ihr euch echt eine 1:1 Kopie von Battlefield 2 mit besserer Technik?
> Viele Elemente aus BC2 sind schlicht und ergreifend gut...gepaart mit weitläufigen Maps, Jets, realistischerem Waffenverhalten, etc. Fertig ist ein grandioser Shooter, der zurecht den Namen Battlefield 3 trägt.



Eben viele Elemente sind aus Bad Company 2!11. Wenn viele Elemente aus Battlefield 2 drin wären, das wäre Super.
Aber ist halt mehr ein Nachfolger von BC2 als von BF2 und das ist sehr schade.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Oktober 2011)

[x] Ich habe die Beta nicht gespielt, daher gehe ich neutral und ohne Vorurteile an die Vollversion heran.


----------



## Alexey1978 (14. Oktober 2011)

RafaelloRM schrieb:


> Da ich ein BF2 Fan bin habe ich mich ganz  besonders auf BF3 gefreut, vor allem weil DICE und einen ganz besonders  guten Nachfolger versprochen hat. Nachdem ich allerdings BF3 BETA  gespielt habe, ist meine Hocherwartung auf gleich Null gesunken. BF3 ist  eher ein Nachfolger von Bad Company 2 !!°° Mit BF2 hat der Teil wenig  zu tun. Da ich bereits im März meine Vorbestellung bezahlt habe, bleibe  ich dabei. BF2 Fans werden auf jeden Fall das hervorragende Spielprinzip  und die sagenhaften Maps (weit voneinander entfernte Flaggen) von BF2,  in BF3 nicht finden!!! Davon bin ich überzeugt.


 
Das hervorragende Spielprinzip werden sie nicht wiederfinden? BF3 hat mit BF2 wenig zu tun? Hast Du die Caspian Border Map jemals gespielt in der Beta? Fandest Du sie ernsthaft zu klein? Was spricht denn bitte dagegen die Flaggen etwas näher beisammen zu halten? Klar mal sollte nicht mit nem Steinwurf bei der nächsten Flagge landen...aber gehst Du wirklich anhand von einer Fahrzeug Karte schon davon aus, das alle anderen auch so aufgebaut sind? Das Caspian Border gar die größte Karte von BF3 ist?

Also bitte bleib mal auf dem Teppich. Das BF3 natürlich dem viel jüngeren BC2 ähnlicher sieht und sich auch ähnlicher "anfühlt" ist doch klar oder? Wer will denn 2011 noch das exakt gleiche Waffenverhalten wie in BF2? Vor allem will doch keine Sau einen BF2 Klon der nichts anders macht außer der Grafik und oder Sound. Wenn Du BF2 spielen willst, dann tu das...ich erwarte von BF3 schlichtweg das es auch neue Dinge bringt. BF1942 hat auch so gesehen wenig gemeinsam mit BF2 und trotzdem waren beides großartige Spiele. 

Erklär mir mal bitte was genau es für Dich so schlecht als Nachfolger erscheinen lässt! Das 4 Klassen-System ist besser als noch das 6 Klassen System das hat sich schon bei BF2142 und auch bei BC2 bewiesen. Da brauchen wir also gar nicht erst groß drüber zu diskutieren. Ich bin mal gespannt was Du noch zu bemängeln hast. Die Flaggen kannst Du erst bemängeln wenn Du alle Maps kennst.



RafaelloRM schrieb:


> Eben viele Elemente sind aus Bad Company 2!11. Wenn viele Elemente aus Battlefield 2 drin wären, das wäre Super.
> Aber ist halt mehr ein Nachfolger von BC2 als von BF2 und das ist sehr schade.


 
Welche Elemente fehlen denn bitte? Grafik aus dem Jahr 2005? Nicht zerstörbare Umgebung? Übermächtige Jets? Was aus BF2 fehlt denn so gravierend, dass angeblich BF3 so mies ist? Ich versteh die Leute nicht, denen BF3 nichts mehr mit BF2 gemeinsam hat. Das BF3 nicht mehr aussieht wie BF2 ist klar...da liegen 6 Jahre Grafik- und Technikentwicklung dazwischen. 

Für mich war auf der Caspian Border Karte sofort wieder das "Battlefield-Gefühl" da. Eine riesige Karte mit lauter Fahrzeugen und relativ langen Marschwegen wenn man kein Fahrzeug erwischt hat. Flaggen einnehmen und Verteidigen...Jets die am Himmel kämpfen Helis / Panzer / Jeeps...super Grafik, Sound das man meint man wäre in einem "echten" Kriegsgebiet. Animationen wie man sie in einem Shooter selten sieht. Joa...ich würde sagen das Gesamtpaket passt sehr gut. Mission erfüllt DICE.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (14. Oktober 2011)

'Die Flaggen kannst Du erst bemängeln wenn Du alle Maps kennst.'

kann er nicht? :o reicht es also nicht wenn man "eine der größten maps" >OPERATION FIRESTORM< vom jet aus gesehen hat? und keine 100m zwischen den 5 flaggen sind?  wenn man jetzt  dragon valley dagegen hält man gerade mal die hälfte von dem bekommt was bf2 ausgemacht hat?sicher alles nur illusion weil übern berg is man ja schneller als zu fuß oder?  zumindest schneller als die jets! soviel sei gesagt.
fanboy logik off/


----------



## NUT-Gaming (15. Oktober 2011)

vorbestellt <> beta getestet <> bf3 64 slot server bestellt <> 32 gegen 32 ) <> kann das Release nicht mehr erwarten!!


----------



## Mantelhuhn (15. Oktober 2011)

RafaelloRM schrieb:


> Eben viele Elemente sind aus Bad Company 2!11. Wenn viele Elemente aus Battlefield 2 drin wären, das wäre Super.
> Aber ist halt mehr ein Nachfolger von BC2 als von BF2 und das ist sehr schade.


 
warum muss es eigentlich ein nachfolger von bf2 sein? das ist ein kommplett serien unabhängiges spiel, wäre es eines, gäbe es ein spiel namens battlefield 1, davon habe ich aber nie gehört


----------



## champ1000 (15. Oktober 2011)

ich weiss nicht ob ich es kauffen werde der komische server raum explorer hat mich aufgeregt bei mir ist das spiel immer im fenster modus gelauffen und konnt nichts machen voll komisch naja


----------



## iiispyiii (16. Oktober 2011)

BF3 Nice Killstreak - YouTube


----------



## s4unit (16. Oktober 2011)

Dank Battlelog und Origin werde ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.


----------



## Crizpy (16. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Dank Battlelog und Origin werde ich mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.



Ich auch, dann warten wir mal bis Bad Company 3, und wenn es wieder mit diesem scheiß Origin ist und Battlelog dann ist Battlefield für mich gestorben!


----------



## MrMassacer (17. Oktober 2011)

Toll, in der Open Beta konnte ich kein Stück die Server mit Flugzeugen und Panzern testen. Diese hatten alle ein PW.
Die Karte Metro ist für den A...Punkt. Was will ich in einer City mit nem Gewehr rumlaufen, dann kann ich mir besser Call of Duty holen. Battlefield ist ein Spiel für dicke Massenschlachten und kein Counterstrike.

Hinzu kommt, dass die Grafik in der Stadtkarte so hochgeschraubt wurde, dass das Gameplay völlig in den Hintergrund rutscht.

Man erkennt seine Gegner kaum vor lauter realitätsgetreuen Oberflächenspiegelungen und Effekten. Bei Call of Duty MW1 habe ich da einen Ausdruck für gefunden:
-Grafik minus Gameplay.

In CoD MW2 haben die Entwickler es richtig gemacht und die Grafik wieder ein Stück zurück geschraubt und alles ein wenig Bunter gestaltet.
Man konnte wieder alles erkennen und der Spielspaß stieg somit ebenfalls.

Ich bin mir jedenfalls nicht sicher, ob ich noch kaufen soll, vor allem da EA es vermutlich wieder vor Fertigstellung auf den Markt schmeißt und garantiert auch am Erscheinungstag noch nen 1GB Patch nachliefert!

Eine Woche Open Beta und dafür hab ich Medal of Honor gekauft. EA weiß, wie man seine Anhänger über den Tisch ziehen kann!


----------



## TwoSnake (17. Oktober 2011)

MrMassacer schrieb:


> Toll, in der Open Beta konnte ich kein Stück die Server mit Flugzeugen und Panzern testen. Diese hatten alle ein PW.
> Die Karte Metro ist für den A...Punkt. Was will ich in einer City mit nem Gewehr rumlaufen, dann kann ich mir besser Call of Duty holen. Battlefield ist ein Spiel für dicke Massenschlachten und kein Counterstrike.



1. Die PWs wurden hier (und auch auf vielen anderen Seiten) gepostet....
2. Vor dem Ende der Beta waren die Server mit Caspian Border ohne PW frei zugänglich, ich habe sogar einmal einen leeren gefunden.


----------



## Mantelhuhn (17. Oktober 2011)

MrMassacer schrieb:


> Toll, in der Open Beta konnte ich kein Stück die Server mit Flugzeugen und Panzern testen. Diese hatten alle ein PW.
> Die Karte Metro ist für den A...Punkt. Was will ich in einer City mit nem Gewehr rumlaufen, dann kann ich mir besser Call of Duty holen. Battlefield ist ein Spiel für dicke Massenschlachten und kein Counterstrike.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass die Grafik in der Stadtkarte so hochgeschraubt wurde, dass das Gameplay völlig in den Hintergrund rutscht.
> ...


 
weil du dir für 48 stunden verfrühten beta zugang nen game kaufts? lol daran ist ea aber nicht schuld...


----------



## emani (18. Oktober 2011)

MrMassacer schrieb:


> Toll, in der Open Beta konnte ich kein Stück die Server mit Flugzeugen und Panzern testen. Diese hatten alle ein PW.
> Die Karte Metro ist für den A...Punkt. Was will ich in einer City mit nem Gewehr rumlaufen, dann kann ich mir besser Call of Duty holen. Battlefield ist ein Spiel für dicke Massenschlachten und kein Counterstrike.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass die Grafik in der Stadtkarte so hochgeschraubt wurde, dass das Gameplay völlig in den Hintergrund rutscht.
> ...


 
wie blöd kann man sein eigentlich. Das letzte Wochenende konnte man auf fast 100 servern Caspian Border spielen ohne passwort...mann sollte mal besser gucken und lesen und aufpassen.

auf den rest sage ich lieber nichts...dann kaufs dir einfach nicht...und spiel tetris....


----------



## Daishi888 (18. Oktober 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> Ich auch, dann warten wir mal bis Bad Company 3, und wenn es wieder mit diesem scheiß Origin ist und Battlelog dann ist Battlefield für mich gestorben!


 

Was genau findet Ihr daran so schlimm?


----------



## s4unit (18. Oktober 2011)

Battlelog finde ich scheisse, weil ich lieber gern  im Spiel den  Serverbrowser nutzen  möchte und nicht extra  zusätzliche scheiss Software installieren will.Und weil ich EA auch  so wenig  traue, finde ich deren  Origin natürlich  scheisse.Auch wenn sie behaupten sie schauen nur nach den Hardware und Software der Kunden.Ich hab private Bilder und Videos von mir aufm Rechner und ich möchte nicht das die geklaut oder irgendjemand fremdes sieht .Ich weiss dass das den sowieso nichts bringen wird aber Trotzdem sicher ist sicher .Was mich an Origin auch noch stört ist, dass man vom Internet abhängig ist auch wenn man nur den Singleplayer-Modus durchspielen will.Und stellt euch mal vor Ea geht irgendwann mal pleite, wie Ascaron.Auch wenn das unwarscheinlich ist.Aber was machen wir dann mit dem Spiel.Ohne Server kann man das Spiel nicht starten und Lanmodus hats auch nicht was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## MrMassacer (19. Oktober 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> weil du dir für 48 stunden verfrühten beta zugang nen game kaufts? lol daran ist ea aber nicht schuld...


 Zum Kauf der MoH Tier Edition stand ja auch nirgens, das die Beta erst einen Monat vor Verkauf startet und dann nur ne Woche dauert. 
Und das man für Caspian Border Foren wälzen muss um vor besagten Wochenende zugang zu erlangen ist irgendwie nen Witz. Wenn man die PWs veröffentlicht, hätte man Sie sich auch sparen können.

Die Beta von R.U.S.E gin nen viertel Jahr und man konnte wirklich Konstruktiv dran teilnehmen.

Vieleicht wäre ich dann auch innerhalb der Beta über eines der hier erwähnten Passwörtet gestolpert.

@:*emani* 
 Und den Spruch mit Tetris kannste dir sparen. Hier in dieem Threat wurde ein Fazit über die Beta gewünscht und das hab ich abgegeben. Mal abgesehen davon ist Tetris auch heute noch trotz der grottien Grafik nen echten Knüller. 

Momentan bestes Beispiel für schlechte Grafik aber einen ungebrochenen Spielspaß ist World of Tanks.


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Battlelog finde ich scheisse, weil ich lieber gern im Spiel den Serverbrowser nutzen möchte und nicht extra zusätzliche scheiss Software installieren will.Und weil ich EA auch so wenig traue, finde ich deren Origin natürlich scheisse.Auch wenn sie behaupten sie schauen nur nach den Hardware und Software der Kunden.Ich hab private Bilder und Videos von mir aufm Rechner und ich möchte nicht das die geklaut oder irgendjemand fremdes sieht .Ich weiss dass das den sowieso nichts bringen wird aber Trotzdem sicher ist sicher .Was mich an Origin auch noch stört ist, dass man vom Internet abhängig ist auch wenn man nur den Singleplayer-Modus durchspielen will.Und stellt euch mal vor Ea geht irgendwann mal pleite, wie Ascaron.Auch wenn das unwarscheinlich ist.Aber was machen wir dann mit dem Spiel.Ohne Server kann man das Spiel nicht starten und Lanmodus hats auch nicht was ich sehr schade finde.



Also tut mir Leid, aber ich würde Dir vorschlagen deinen PC aufzugeben und Dir eine PS3 zu holen. Du wirst immer wieder irgendwas installieren müssen. Das fängt bei den Updates von Windows an, ansonsten hast Du irgendwann ein wirkliches Sicherheitsproblem.
Sicher ist sicher denkt sich eben auch EA und hat somit diese ganzen neuen Sachen miteingebaut. Diese sollen sicherstellen, dass keine Cheater und andere zwielichtigen Gestalten sich auf den Servern rumtreiben und den Leuten den Spielspaß verderben. Dass die wissen wollen, was Du an Hardware hast wäre mir neu. Quelle?! Selbst wenn das so ist kommt bestimmt kein AE Mitarbeiter bei Dir vorbei und fragt Dich woher Du Deine Hardware hast. WENN das so ist, dient das bestimmt dazu, Leute mit ähnlicher Hardware auf einen Server zu schieben um „faires zocken“ zu gewährleisten (mal ganz blöd von mir fantasiert).
Ihr wollt immer dies und das und noch bessere Grafik und noch mehr Neues bzw. Innovatives und und und, aber kein Kompromiss eingehen wollen, da man jetzt was zusätzlich installieren muss und, ich sag mal grob, sich die Menüführung ein wenig ändert.
Was sollen die Entwicklerstudios denn noch alles für euch machen? Die Füße lecken?! Ganz bestimmt nicht!
Und wenn Du Angst um Deine Filme und Videos hast machst Du dich mehr als lächerlich oder scheinst mal so gar nicht zu wissen was z.B. ein Datenschutzgesetz ist, geschweige dem wie ein solches Funktioniert.
Windows kommuniziert übrigens zehn Mal mehr mit Microsoft und deren Server, als Du Dir vermutlich vorstellen kannst.
Bei solch einer paranoiden Einstellung würde ich Dir sogar empfehlen das Internet gar nicht mehr zu nutzen.

Einzigen Kritikpunkt den ich anfänglich noch nachvollziehen kann wäre der, dass man selbst wenn man nur die Single-Player Kampagne spielen möchte online sein muss. Finde so was auch nicht wirklich in Ordnung, aber wenn wir nur bei BF3 bleiben, müssen wir auch ehrlich sein und mal blöd fragen; Wer kauft sich das Spiel nur um den Singleplayer zu spielen?! (ganz alleine im dunklen Keller mit Zuckerbrot… *hust* kleiner Spaß am Rand)
Bei Ubisoft und den „Siedlern“ wäre das jetzt wieder ein anderes Thema… da fand ich das wirklich „unschön“.

Mit „stellt euch mal vor…“ kann man nicht argumentieren. Stell Dir mal vor die Russen(sry Jungs, hab nichts gegen euch) kommen bei mir aus dem Keller, klauen mir meinen PC, verkaufen den an die kleinen grünen Menschchen, welche dann auf Ihren Heimatplaneten fliegen und sich über mich lustig machen… Skandal! So viel dazu.

Ich weiß gerade gar nicht wieso ich mir hier gerade die Mühe mache…. Wahrscheinlich ist es für mich persönlich besser, wenn Du Dir und andere deines Kalibers das Spiel nicht holen und ich dann Ingame meine Ruhe habe. Wie soll das denn werden, wenn Du Dich jetzt schon alleine über die „Start-Art“ des Spiels so aufregst und , wie ich vermute, es noch keine Minute selber gespielt hast (die Beta)? 

Metaphorisch gesprochen beschwerst Du Dich über ein Auto, bei dem man die Tür per Hand aufschließen muss und diese nicht automatisch von alleine auf geht.

Komm ma wieder runter und guck nicht so viele Agentenfilme 

Zu Risiken und Rechtschreibfehler fragen Sie Ihr Word oder Onlineduden.


----------



## s4unit (19. Oktober 2011)

Dir scheint  ja alles egal zu sein, hauptsache du kannst zocken. Geh mal zu Therapie Suchti!Und hör auf andere Leute zu beleidigen.Klar tut EA das alles nur für die Spieler.
Surfst wohl selten im Internet.


----------



## Daishi888 (20. Oktober 2011)

s4unit schrieb:


> Dir scheint ja alles egal zu sein, hauptsache du kannst zocken. Geh mal zu Therapie Suchti!Und hör auf andere Leute zu beleidigen.Klar tut EA das alles nur für die Spieler.
> Surfst wohl selten im Internet.



Wer beleidigt wen, ist hier die Frage! Aber habe mir schon so was gedacht, dass jetzt wieder unflätiges "getrolle" kommt ohne jegliche Argumentation. Bin's gewohnt.... Also danke, dass Du mir indirekt Recht gibst mit Deiner Antwort. 
Zum Glück sehen wir uns nicht in BF3


----------

